# The harmonica in classical music



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Vaughan Williams composed "Romance For Harmonica", which I quite enjoy.






Does anyone have other works for harmonica to recommend?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Spivakovsky, Arnold and Villa-Lobos wrote harmonica concertos. I like the Spivakovsky one in particular (available on Chandos).


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> I like the Spivakovsky one in particular (available on Chandos).


I am in agreement - now. :tiphat:


----------



## arthro (Mar 12, 2013)

I bought a DG cassette with Gershwin and piece called "Street Music" by William Russo where the harmonica figures strongly. In fact I just looked it up on youtube, and it's here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_9BnTik2rc. The exact same recording I had.


----------

